# Boris Diaw Dunk Contest



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

This is a video of Boris Diaw in French Dunk Contest
The video was made by zacher from Stage 9 a very good mixing crew

http://www.stagenine.net/main/dynamic/video/Boris.Diaw.French.SDC_S9.wmv


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

wow, pretty impressive. I didnt know Boris could get up that well.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

If he throws those down in some games he can expect a lot more publicity than he ever got in ATL.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

When I watched him in he preseason, it seemed like he was hesitant to throw it down. He'd go hard into the lane and then, when he had the oppotunity to crush it, would float up a shot instead. I love his game though, and he should continue to improve.


----------

